# Did you get my Order yesterday



## S7JGW (Nov 8, 2005)

Tryed to but stuff off Clean and Shiny yesterday all seemed to go through but the comformation email hasnt came through yet.
Just wondering
Jim


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Jim, 

Got the order, it was shipped at 3pm yesterday and should be with you today. 


Cheers, 

John


----------



## S7JGW (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok Cheers
Jim


----------

